# El Sol Distortion No Sound - Audio probed



## FloydianPulse (Apr 9, 2021)

Hi all,

I built the El Sol and squeezed it down to a 1590A and the LED works great but no sound is coming out of the pedal when activated. Bypass works fine. I used an audio probe and found the following: Any ideas where I should go next?

While activated, the red circles have no sound, and circled points added to the circuit diagram.

Thanks for the help!

edit: primary concerns are if all 3 potentiometer points should have audio? Why would I have audio at center pot connection but not on output?


----------



## fig (Apr 9, 2021)

Is this the output wire?


----------



## FloydianPulse (Apr 9, 2021)

fig said:


> Is this the output wire?
> 
> View attachment 10881


Input wire, I know that looks bad but connection is solid, I just didn’t cut it away. Pedal passes audio through when bypassed perfectly.


----------



## FloydianPulse (Apr 9, 2021)

Here’s the footswitch connections.


----------



## music6000 (Apr 9, 2021)

Test to see if you have Continuity at these 2 red circles
If not, Solder a jumper to the 2 pads marked:


----------



## FloydianPulse (Apr 9, 2021)

Yeah, that did the trick, guess I should have been able to figure that one out on my own. Shame to have the cable but works perfect now. Thanks!! Confirmed, can build her into a 1590A, not super easily but she fits!


----------



## FloydianPulse (Apr 9, 2021)

Stuck a piece of thick paper just in case any of the circuit board touched. Snow cones to beat the heat from this puppy!


----------



## music6000 (Apr 9, 2021)

FloydianPulse said:


> Yeah, that did the trick, guess I should have been able to figure that one out on my own. Shame to have the cable but works perfect now. Thanks!! Confirmed, can build her into a 1590A, not super easily but she fits!
> 
> View attachment 10887


I have to ask, did you file the sides of the PCB to make it Fit, If so you probably damage the Trace from Pot leg 2 to OUT Pad,
This has been successfully built by other Members.


----------



## FloydianPulse (Apr 9, 2021)

music6000 said:


> I have to ask, did you file the sides of the PCB to make it Fit, If so you probably damage the Trace from Pot leg 2 to OUT Pad,
> This has been successfully built by other Members.


No, pcb is stock, I didn’t file anything since it fits as is. I have another pcb, might see if those traces are continuous on that one before I populate it.


----------

